# Healthy Snacks for Seniors



## Elzee (Nov 17, 2012)

Now, that I am no longer raising children and it is just my hubby and me, we tend to eat lighter and I don't cook as much. We tend to snack more, rather than having a big meal. I am wondering if anyone else cooks less than they used to. If so, then please share some of your healthy light meals and snacks.

Some of our lighter meals:

Soup and Salad
Chicken Salad
Bacon and Eggs for Dinner

Healthy Snacks:

Granola Bars
Yogurt and Trail Mix
Apples with a slice of cheese


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2012)

My hubby does a lot of the cooking/barbequing, and we don't let the snow stop us either.  He doesn't cook everything though, just has some specialties he likes to make, like rib-eye steaks or pork ribs on the barby.  I always do the clean-up, small price to pay for a tasty meal. 

 An example of a lighter meal would be BTOs, bacon, tomato and onion on oatnut bread toasted with mayo. Another would just be a buffet of things, like Finn-Crisp crackers, sliced Havarti or Gouda cheese, salami, skinless/boneless sardines in olive oil, sliced apples/kiwis, etc...ingredients change with whats on hand.  Sometimes we just have smoked salmon (lox) on a sesame bagel with Philidelphia cream cheese (w/chives).

My healthy snack, and usually my breakfast, is plain non-fat greek yogurt with raw honey and organic lemon juice...topped with flaxseeds for a healthy dose of Omega 3s and fiber.


----------



## maybenot (Nov 17, 2012)

My fave snack, especially during Summer is a 95gr. tin tuna,
with some creamed corn, cottage cheese, lettuce and a nice 
ripe tomato (pref. homegrown):rapture:


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 19, 2012)

I love lentil bean soup!  Especially if I get it from an Indian Restaurant.  Healthy, no meat or bad cholesterol and is great for my kidneys!  I usually have it three times a week!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2012)

R. Paradon said:


> I love lentil bean soup!  Especially if I get it from an Indian Restaurant.  Healthy, no meat or bad cholesterol and is great for my kidneys!  I usually have it three times a week!



Lentils are sooo healthy too!



> by Barbara L. Minton, citizen journalist - NaturalNews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elzee (Nov 27, 2012)

My husband and I made turkey soup with the broth from boiling all the bones, etc. We didn't add pasta or rice like I normally do. And I find it filling enough. Trying to cut back on the carbs, and a soup made from smoked turkey and lots of veggies is indeed delicious and filling.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2012)

From what I've heard, bone broth, at least from beef, is very good for the bones.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2013)

*Mott's Healthy Harvest Applesauce*

Lately, I've been buying Mott's "Healthy Harvest" naturally flavored applesauce.  It comes in small 3.9 oz. cups, and there's no sugar added.  They don't need refrigeration, but taste better cold. Today I bought Summer Strawberry, Country Berry, Granny Smith Apple and Peach Medley.

Total fat = 0 grams

Cholesterol = 0 mg.

Sodium = 0 mg.

Potassium = 80 mg.

Carbs = 13 grams

Fiber = 1 gram

Sugars = 11 grams

Protein = 0 grams

For the Summer Strawberry flavor the ingredients are:  apples, water, strawberry puree concentrate, fruit and vegetable juices for color, ascorbic acid (vitamin C 30%), and natural flavors.

Also bought some Hummus for the first time, to eat on organic tortilla chips or crackers.  I've tasted it before at Costco, and it always tasted good.  Ingredients are cooked chickpeas (and water), tahini (ground sesame), canola oil (I would rather have olive or something else), dried roasted garlic, salt, citric acid and spices.

Serving size = 2 tablespoons or 1 oz.  

Calories = 60

Fat Calories = 45

Total fat = 8 grams

Saturated Fat = 0 grams

Trans Fat = 0 grams

Cholesterol = 0 mg.

Sodium = 120 mg.

Total Carbs = 4 grams

Dietary Fiber = 1 gram

Sugars = 0 grams

Protein = 2 grams


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 9, 2013)

Homemade vegetable soup 

Bacon & tomato sandwich 

Bacon or sausage & eggs anytime.

Popcorn is a great snack


----------



## That Guy (Jul 9, 2013)

Nothin' like fresh fruit.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 20, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> My healthy snack, and usually my breakfast, is plain non-fat greek yogurt with raw honey and organic lemon juice...topped with flaxseeds for a healthy dose of Omega 3s and fiber.


Good.   

I think also it prevents most or all cancer,  and reverses it too - 
healthy for the mind, body and liver.


----------

